
Testing Bash scripts - sobolevn
https://medium.com/wemake-services/testing-bash-applications-85512e7fe2de
======
melezhik
Hi! Take a look at Outthentic -
[https://github.com/melezhik/outthentic](https://github.com/melezhik/outthentic)
\- script framework and Outthentic::DSL - DSL you can use in your scripts to
test the output - [https://github.com/melezhik/outthentic/blob/master/check-
fil...](https://github.com/melezhik/outthentic/blob/master/check-files-
syntax.md) all this could be good a choice to test any bash scripts in TDD/BDD
manner

